# Poll - what, how much and how often do you feed your betta?



## lharpster (May 30, 2008)

I feed my Betta fish, Lili2, 5 baby pellets of Hikari Tropical Betta Bio Gold twice a day (although I think he is getting fat) and occasionally a few blood worms.


----------



## ErinBBC (Apr 23, 2008)

Marley gets 3 pellets of Hikari Betta BioGold twice a day (I've noticed he's bigger than most bettas, maybe that's why he eats that much and doesn't get a big belly). Then twice a week I substitute 2 or 3 freeze dried bloodworms, depending on how big they are, for the morning pellet meal.


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

im a paranoid freak so i acctually have a schedual
sundy at 3: Frozen Brine shrimp
monday, tuesday at 3: nutrafin max betta flakes
wednesday: frozen bloodworms
thursday, friday saturday: flakes again. (or a pea if needed)


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

i alternate between flakes and pellets at random. on a pellet day, two Hikari Betta BioGold in the morning and two at night. on a flake day, a pinch of bettamin around noonish. when i can drive again, i want to start incorporating some frozen bloodworms into my fish's diet.


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

M-F morning Before work 6:00am 2-3 Flakes (alternate types)
M-TH Evening After work 7:00 pm 2-3 Flakes or Pellet
Friday Evening..PARTY! 2-3 Bloodworms or Beefheart
Saturday ..back to weekday Schedule
Sunday ..Fast


----------



## missfish1996 (Mar 5, 2008)

basically i switch off flakes and pellets saturday a SMALL pinch of flakes and a few bloodworms i skip sunday.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I feed my bettas Hikari betta bio gold twice a day, 2 pellets each time.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

My betta gets a small amount of bettamin flakes (depends on the size of the flakes) every evening. In the mornings, he gets either the same amount of flakes, or a few bloodworms. I alternate flakes and bloodworms for the morning feeding every other day. Monday is a fast day.


----------

